# What is this song????



## rogerrabbit (Aug 3, 2006)

http://media.putfile.com/mfcom-mystery-song

thanks in advance


----------



## rogerrabbit (Aug 3, 2006)

so none of you know it?


----------



## rogerrabbit (Aug 3, 2006)

a website for people to talk about classical music yet none of you know who composed this peice?


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Hey there roger- it`s Solfegietto, by CPE Bach, I believe.

Just so you know, peeps can`t be expected to know every single piece. Although it surprises me that no one has got this before me...


----------

